# Mini Lathe issues



## paul_cpu (Sep 1, 2020)

After receiving my mini lathe I simply turned it on and started using it. Perhaps not the best thing to do, who knows.  Anyway after a day or so I wanted to look at the ger setup, thats when I noticed this:

The metal gear sits out to far and is only on the plastic gear at a guess 30%

Oh well I want to use the, I screwed it back together and left it in the back on my mind.


----------



## sycle1 (Sep 1, 2020)

Looks like one spacer too many!
If it were me, I would have to pull it apart.
I would take that gear off and try it without that small spacer. (if it is a spacer?)


----------



## paul_cpu (Sep 1, 2020)

Sorry I was cut off before and just hit post.  I left it like that for a few days but it was driving me nuts just thinking about it. At the time I was a complete novice ( I mean I still am but then I literally had no idea ).

It's actually not a spacer, it's part of that shaft.  What I did was pull it all apart.  That part/gear needed to drive the automatic thread turning part ( still learning terms ).  I cleaned it up and machined that part that looks like a spacer.  I refitted it and the gears are now right on top of each other which makes me feel much better.
It's also quieter!

I'm pleased with myself first time I have used the lathe to fix the lathe.


----------



## sycle1 (Sep 1, 2020)

Glad you sorted it out, congrats!


----------

